# wholesale loin (spare) ribs online?



## 13spicerub (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a large amount of loin/spare ribs to smoke for a party.  Anyone know any good websites to order from?


----------



## flagriller (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, if you're a member of Cosco or Sams that might be a good place to start. If not, ask the butcher at your local supermarket and I'll bet he'll order them for you, make sure you tell him you want a quantity discount.

if you want the best, go her  http://www.allenbrothers.com/Product...QUsPAodXjpyxQe.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 11, 2007)

Bet you can buy as good locally and not have to pay exorbitant shipping/handling. Have a look around.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 11, 2007)

IMHO, i'd stay away from mail order meat, hard enough to find good stuff in your own store, you get it shipped to ya, you own it no matter what the quality!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to Sam's. They have large quantity discounts.


----------

